# Problème : Téléphoner avec le HomePod



## Wiwitch (15 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Lorsque je souhaite passer un coup de téléphone avec mon HomePod via Siri, mon interlocuteur décroche, je l'entends, mais lui ne m'entend pas en retour.
Pour qu'il puisse m'entendre, il faut au préalable que j'initie la conversation depuis mon iPhone et ensuite que je transmette l'appel sur le HomePod.

En revanche ça fonctionne normalement avec un appel en Facetime.

Je ne comprends pas depuis l'activation de cette fonction, il y a quelques mois, tout semblait bien fonctionner...
Pour info j'ai réinitialiser le HomePod, ça n'a rien donné.

Auriez-vous une idée ?

Merci

Ma configuration :

HomePod en 12.1.1
iPhone Xs en 12.1.1


----------



## NewVivaldi (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai exactement le même problème que toi en iOS 14.2
Le seul cas où ça marche totalement c’est quand mon correspondant a un iPhone !

tu as du nouveau ?


----------



## NewVivaldi (7 Novembre 2020)

J’ai le même problème que toi en ios14.2
...sauf quand les interlocuteurs ont un iPhone !!!
As tu des nouvelles?


----------



## Wiwitch (7 Novembre 2020)

NewVivaldi a dit:


> J’ai le même problème que toi en ios14.2
> ...sauf quand les interlocuteurs ont un iPhone !!!
> As tu des nouvelles?


Bonjour Newvivaldi, 
J’avais fini par trouver ma réponse dans un fil de discussion en anglais.
Pour faire simple, il suffit d’aller dans :

Réglages > Données cellulaires > Appels Wifi >> désactiver

Tiens moi au courant si ça marche pour toi. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## NewVivaldi (8 Novembre 2020)

Wiwitch a dit:


> Bonjour Newvivaldi,
> J’avais fini par trouver ma réponse dans un fil de discussion en anglais.
> Pour faire simple, il suffit d’aller dans :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Effectivement, ça marche!
Je ne sais pas s’il s’agit d’un bug persistant ou d’une incompatibilité technique peut-être liée à l’opérateur téléphonique (je suis chez Orange)...
En tout cas, merci pour l’info car l’assistance Apple a été incapable de me renseigner...
Bon dimanche.


----------



## Wiwitch (8 Novembre 2020)

A l’époque j’avais été dans un Apple Store, ils n’avaient pas trouvé non plus la solution et m’avaient remplacé mon HomePod. 
Forcément le problème a persisté jusqu’à la fameuse solution. 
Bizarre que ce bug (?) n’ait toujours pas été corrigé depuis la version 12 de l’iPhone / HomePod. 
Bon dimanche également.


----------

